# Silver cell harvest



## samuel-a (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a tutorial by any means, just a series of pictures... maybe someone could draw some inspiration...
I find it easier to prepare as word doc. than on the forum system.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice Sam.


----------

